# Roamio Plus 3 TB hard drive recommendations



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

I own a month old 848 0301 906F 7E5D roamio plus.

searching for a recommendation here is very confusing.

A check on amazon show this one for $178 but I dont know if its for my model?

Here is another model for $119 which is cheaper:http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...2294&sr=8-1&keywords=3+TB+hard+drive+for+tivo

Here is another choice: for $94 http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...id=1438523635&sr=8-1&keywords=3TB+WD+AV-Green
I prefer the WD brand as thats what they both are but I don't know how to compare specs. Whats with the colors? I dont mind spending the extra money for a WD HD that runs cooler and quieter.

I also prefer buying off amazon for their return policies.

Any suggestions?
Thx


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Expidia said:


> I own a month old 848 0301 906F 7E5D roamio plus.
> 
> searching for a recommendation here is very confusing.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Go with the WD30EURX, it is the most recommended. If you have shows on the original drive, use the Tivo Desktop, or one of the other softwares to back it up, and after your new drive is up and running copy the shows to it.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Go with the WD30EURX, it is the most recommended. If you have shows on the original drive, use the Tivo Desktop, or one of the other softwares to back it up, and after your new drive is up and running copy the shows to it.


Thx I'll check it out. I dont have many shows saved yet or any that I care about thats why I want to upgrade early. I also figure I'll have a back up HD after its warranty ends with the one that came with the tivo.

Thats funny, I had added another WD above that I found on amazon and thats the same model you just gave me!


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

I just ordered the WD30EURX
Thx


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

It may be too late but I think Newegg has the WD Red 3TB on sale this weekend.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

gespears said:


> It may be too late but I think Newegg has the WD Red 3TB on sale this weekend.


Thx but I've had past issues with new egg returns.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

while I'm awaiting my 3 TB hard drive i found this installation on youtube:


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Expidia said:


> while I'm awaiting my 3 TB hard drive i found this installation on youtube:


Honestly do you really need a video? 
Unplug the unit
Take off the screws for the cover 
Remove the cover
Disconnect the drive
Remove the drive with 4 screws
Reverse the above
Plug in and run through setup.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> Honestly do you really need a video? Unplug the unit Take off the screws for the cover Remove the cover Disconnect the drive Remove the drive with 4 screws Reverse the above Plug in and run through setup.


It's so easy, even a caveman can do it!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> It's so easy, even a caveman can do it!


If he had a T10 and T15 tool!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> It's so easy, even a caveman can do it!





lessd said:


> If he had a T10 and T15 tool!!


a properly equipped caveman


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Honestly do you really need a video?
> Unplug the unit
> Take off the screws for the cover
> Remove the cover
> ...


The video also showed me to reverse the right bracket when re-installing it as to keep this larger form factor HD level. Seems to me that could help the longevity of the HD but they run verticle in PC's so maybe a mute issue.

I also liked seeing how to unfasten the clips when opening the case up. When I attempt this stuff on my own I tend to break clips so I appreciated him pointing out each clip location. I like to keep my toys pristine, especially if i ever need warranty work in the future.

Good video for us layman :up:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When I changed the drive in my base Roamio, I can attest that cover is a little scary to remove. I didn't need a screw driver, just patience. That and the knowledge that it could be done after reading through this thread.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lessd said:


> If he had a T10 and T15 tool!!


Nope, he just uses a properly carved bone.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> a properly equipped caveman


Hey, at least you actually watched the video! I can respect your dissing it since you actually watched it.

Also, he does mention to ground yourself and release any built up static electricity before you attempt to touch the new hard drive. Good point as most layman would not know to do this. 
You missed that step in your 1,2,3 list . . . maybe that release of static electricity is a fallacy with HD's and memory chips . . . but it can't hurt!

I've installed or upgraded memory cards, hard drives over the years and youtube is still a great source for a decent "walk you through of the steps" before one opens the case IMO 

Of course if you have already done the install on your own its always a piece of cake to do in hindsight.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> It's so easy, even a caveman can do it!


Haha . . . Dats a goooood one (my arnold impression)

I saved that pic. I think that background was actually taken of the back of my living room home theater set up


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> When I changed the drive in my base Roamio, I can attest that cover is a little scary to remove. I didn't need a screw driver, just patience. That and the knowledge that it could be done after reading through this thread.


A handy tool that I've saved over the years is this little plastic putty knife looking wedge that came with a smart phone cradle kit.
It says www.brodit.com, but the sites in german I think.

This is a great little tool instead of using a screwdriver tip for saving the finish on these type of plastic enclosures when trying to crack it open a little to get at the clips. Tivo does not want us in there anyway, so Im sure they purposely make the case a little harder to open than that one screw as shown in the vid . . .

Thats always the first thing one ruins when jamming a screw driver blade in there. It always dents the soft plastic and instantly proves you opened it.

Here is a pic of it. Several are even handier for other projects for keeping a crack open while moving to the next clip.

Its called a gap opener. I'm sure they have similar on amazon somewhere.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> When I changed the drive in my base Roamio, I can attest that cover is a little scary to remove. I didn't need a screw driver, just patience. That and the knowledge that it could be done after reading through this thread.


Yes the Base Roamio is a bit tricky, but we're talking Pro/Plus, standard metal case.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Yes the Base Roamio is a bit tricky, but we're talking Pro/Plus, standard metal case.


Sorry, I was taking about the video. I didn't mean to go off-thread.


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> Yes the Base Roami
> 
> Thats good to know. My first tivo last month was the base roamio in the plastic case. Then I sent it back for a plus. Didn't even realize the plus is a metal case. I do like that big fan over the base roamio, I noticed that but not the metal case!
> 
> And . . . I used to be Brookline'ish. Grew up there until I was 25


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Expidia said:


> A handy tool that I've saved over the years is this little plastic putty knife looking wedge that came with a smart phone cradle kit. It says www.brodit.com, but the sites in german I think. This is a great little tool instead of using a screwdriver tip for saving the finish on these type of plastic enclosures when trying to crack it open a little to get at the clips. Tivo does not want us in there anyway, so Im sure they purposely make the case a little harder to open than that one screw as shown in the vid . . . Thats always the first thing one ruins when jamming a screw driver blade in there. It always dents the soft plastic and instantly proves you opened it. Here is a pic of it. Several are even handier for other projects for keeping a crack open while moving to the next clip. Its called a gap opener. I'm sure they have similar on amazon somewhere. http://s198.photobucket.com/user/expidia/media/IMG_2099.jpg.html


Yeah if you're looking for it to buy, the official name is a "spudger".


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

3 TB HD came today. Piece-O-Cake . . . 4 torx head screws on the back of the metal case and slid it back to release it.
4 torx screws holding the brackets down and 4 torx screws holding the brackets on the side of the HD.
Took 10 min. perfect fit for the replacement HD.
1 TB OEM:

3 TB upgrade:

1 TB:

3 TB:


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Expidia said:


> 3 TB HD came today. Piece-O-Cake . . .


It's scary when the Capacity of 476 HD Hours is smaller than the Free Space of 480 HD Hours.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Expidia said:


> 3 TB HD came today. Piece-O-Cake . . . 4 torque head screws on the back of the metal case and slid it back to release it.
> 4 torque screws holding the brackets down and 4 torque screws holding the brackets on the side of the HD.
> Took 10 min. perfect fit for the replacement HD.


Congrats, we told you it was easy!
and it's Torx®, not torque


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

After doing this upgrade, did you have to have your cable company reauthorize your cable card or is it really just drop and go?


----------



## Expidia (Jul 10, 2015)

Chuck_IV said:


> After doing this upgrade, did you have to have your cable company reauthorize your cable card or is it really just drop and go?


I called TWC cable card dept. His response was as long as I did not change the motherboard, I should not have to re-pair.

But a card supposedly will also lose its pairing he said if the unit is unplugged for an extended period of time.

Either way, I had him re-pair it anyway. From some threads I read they said when upgrading your HD you are supposed to unpair and then repair the cable card.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Sorry to break the news to you, but you got the wrong drive. You said you were going to buy the EURX, but your pic shows the EZRX green, not the AV drive that is recommended and what TiVo uses. It may be okay, but in the distant past I had problems with the green drive and video. But, that was not with a TiVo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> Sorry to break the news to you, but you got the wrong drive. You said you were going to buy the EURX, but your pic shows the EZRX green, not the AV drive that is recommended and what TiVo uses. It may be okay, but in the distant past I had problems with the green drive and video. But, that was not with a TiVo.


I've used three different EZRX drives in my TiVos without issue for almost 2 years so far. YMMV tho I'm sure.


----------

